
Is It Cheating to Listen to an Audiobook? - burritofanatic
https://boundedbits.com/blog/2019/are-audiobooks-cheating.html
======
blackflame7000
Not at all, I listen to the bible all the time while honking at people in
traffic

------
cordonbleu
books are pull technology.Audiobooks are push. the two are different
aquisition techniques.

